# Giant Anthem X2 2011



## Pedal Bob (9 Feb 2013)

Just putting the feelers out to see if anyone would be interested in swapping/part ex'ing their nice road bike (58cm frame size or thereabouts, preferably carbon) for a hardly used Giant Anthem X2 100mm travel full suspension mountain bike, frame size large. I purchased this bike with the intention of going back to off-roading but ended up getting more and more interested in road biking. It is in almost un-marked condition- a link to the spec can be found here http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/anthem.x2/7865/45503/
I purchased the bike for £1795 last year but would be lying if I said it has been ridden more than half a dozen times since I got it- and has hardly had the tyres dirty at all.
I would also listen to offers (4 figures, not three!) and hi-res pics can be supplied if req'd.


----------



## Venod (3 Mar 2013)

Pedal Bob said:


> Just putting the feelers out to see if anyone would be interested in swapping/part ex'ing their nice road bike (58cm frame size or thereabouts, preferably carbon) for a hardly used Giant Anthem X2 100mm travel full suspension mountain bike, frame size large. I purchased this bike with the intention of going back to off-roading but ended up getting more and more interested in road biking. It is in almost un-marked condition- a link to the spec can be found here http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/anthem.x2/7865/45503/
> I purchased the bike for £1795 last year but would be lying if I said it has been ridden more than half a dozen times since I got it- and has hardly had the tyres dirty at all.
> I would also listen to offers (4 figures, not three!) and hi-res pics can be supplied if req'd.


 
Just found your post, are you still interested in a swap ? I have Planet X carbon framed bike I built in 2011 I used it last summer but not a lot ( it seemed to be always raining) if your interested I'll post the specs & some pics.


----------



## Pedal Bob (3 Mar 2013)

Hi Steven, I have 'provisionally' sold the bike to a work colleague (he's still to come across with the readies....) but if you'd like to post some pics either on here, or you can post a link to Flickr or similar and let me have a look and I'll consider if the sale falls through. I am based in Ayrshire, Scotland btw- where are you?


----------



## Venod (3 Mar 2013)

I am in West Yorkshire so not close, I will take some pics tomorrow.

Spec
Planet X Full Carbon Frame & Fork natural carbon weave lacquered finish
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels, front radial spokes (round spokes) rear cross spokes flat continental grand prix 4000 tyres
Shimano Ultegra front & rear mech ultegra 10 speed cassette & chain.
Shimano Ultegra Flight Deck levers & Ultegra brakes
Shimano R600 Compact Chainset 50-34
FSA Headset & seatpost (20mm setback)
Aliante Fizik saddle
Ritchey Pro Ergo Handlebars 44cm wide
Thompson Stem 90mm
Weight 19 lbs


----------



## Pedal Bob (4 Mar 2013)

Hi Steven, what is the frame size?


----------



## Venod (4 Mar 2013)

Hi Bob

I have put some photos on Flikr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48988442@N05/8527079941/in/set-72157632914042280/

The frame is large details on Flickr

The chainset is R700 not R600

The frame, forks, seat post, seat, stem, handlebars, cables, cassette were all new 2011, the Ultegra gears brakes & chainset are 2009/2010 the cassette on the bike in the picture has some larger rings on than the ultegra but I still have the original cassette, the front mech is marked from road dirt etc but works fine.


----------



## Pedal Bob (4 Mar 2013)

Hi Steven, thanks for posting pics, fine looking bike! I shall find out tomorrow if my workmate still intends on buying my bike and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Venod (5 Mar 2013)

Hi Bob

Glad you like it, I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pedal Bob (6 Mar 2013)

Sorry Steven, bike now sold!
You are as well to advertise it on here now as I'm sure there will be interest.


----------



## Venod (6 Mar 2013)

No problem bob, I was not looking to sell until I saw your post, I now have a dilemma  I do like the Anthem the 2011 X2 is a great spec, I now have a decision to make, thanks for considering it got me to clean the bike ready for the good weather !


----------

